

Ask HN: Anyone doing Google Code Jam? - holdenk

The prizes aren't very awesome this time around, but I'm doing it because I want to get back to codeing after a school term. I'm wondering are other HN people doing Google Code Jam this year?
======
brown9-2
I'm curious if anyone would be willing to share their answers (or post a link
to someone who has)?

I'm trying the Qualification Round now just for fun and practice, and my
output certainly seems like it should be correct for problem 1 (I match the
sample OK), and it's a little frustrating to just be told "Incorrect" by the
bot over and over again. Not sure where my bug is...

------
Tichy
I tried the first round, just for fun. I don't expect to make it much further
than the first round.

~~~
l0nwlf
I don't think first round had started yet. The round currently going on is
qualification round which makes you eligible to participate in GCJ i.e. first
round.

~~~
Tichy
True, I called the qualification round the first round. I expect to fail the
first round (I think there is only 2h time to solve the problem?).

